# Electric hot water heater conversion



## Ryan brown (7 mo ago)

I want to switch the current hot water heater that runs off my oil furnace to an electric hot water heater.
my house also has radiant heating which also runs off my oil furnace. Can I install new electric hot water heater and remove the old one which is connected to the furnace? Or is the one that is connected to the furnace also used for the radiant heat? Any help would be appreciated thanks everyone👍🏻


----------

